# Symantec Script blocking Microsoft cleanup program



## kashtin (Oct 7, 2009)

Having a few issues. Need to uninstall Trend Micro 2007 and install 2010. Can't uninstall Trend Micro cause error notice indicates Outlook has a Trend toolbar open and running. Outlook isn't open and doesn't have this toolbar. Tried to get Microsoft cleanup file to run (msicuu2.exe) but it says Symantec Script is blocking it so I can't do the cleanup. Tried operating in Safe Mode and uninstalling files, can't as it says that Windows Installer is not available. Please help!


----------

